# Winking Leopard Gecko



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I've noticed since i got her that my leo winks a bit. Only with her left eye though.

Is this a sign of a problem or is it just natural?

I managed to get a picture of her doing it:


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

its just a natural thing, as long as you have seen the whole eye open before and she opens it back up after winking don't worry, mine do it after they wake up, its just like a grumpy teenager waking up in the morning, cute little gecko there : victory:


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahh cool. Yeah she only does it sometimes, she licked it too.

Thanks =) i think she's gorgeous!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine do it as too say - p*ss off -
when they asleep u wakre them up they open one eye to see you.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

how old is she? what size exo terra is she in?. you got her off melanie didnt you.


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I certainly did. She's just gone 4 months old and she's in a 60cm x 45cm x 45cm exoterra (longer rather then taller).


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

oh right cool, do you have it on its side? didnt realise they made them that size. shes gorgeous. take care. you will get more, its addictive, im gettin two more on Monday to add to my already 3, had nothing a year ago lol.


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

No, it's actually made that way, i've not turned it on it's side or anything.

Here's a pic (this was before i got her, was just trying things out in certain places - hence the bowls still having the stickers in lol etc):


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

oh right cool, good to see your keeping her on kitchen roll, many mistakes been made with other substrates, me being one of them, reverted back to kictehn roll now tho. good viv, must of set u back a bit lol.


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that size exoterra is about £90 - £100 in the shops. I got it online and delivered to me for £75 so it wasn't too bad really. I didn't pay for it though, my parents bought me it for christmas along with a few other of the bits =D I just had to buy her and the heatmat/thermostat etc etc.

I'd just been paid when i bought her so it's not actually affected me moneywise =D

I was going to get another one but after thinking about it, i realised with my inexperience it was best to concentrate on just her for now. I'm glad i didn't get another, i worry about this one already haha.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

haha yeh im always worrying but they are very hardy and easy to care for but yet still really rewarding and pleasureable for experienced breeders, wont be long till you have more i guarentee, im goin to breed soon.


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

burrow said:


> I've noticed since i got her that my leo winks a bit. Only with her left eye though.
> 
> Is this a sign of a problem or is it just natural?


Look familiar? :lol2:








'Hey hey Sister!'


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with freekygeeky.

Mine does it when hes a little ticked. Woken up etc.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine does it too, not managed to get a pic f him doing it yet though.


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

hayley_o said:


> Look familiar? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha, they're virtually identical!!


----------

